# My two new Girls.



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Earlier this year a lady called and said that she needed to find a new home for these two does. She said she had been looking at my website and decided to call and see if I wanted them, she would give them to me if I promised to give them a good home.

WELLLL, I had to see them and see if they even would FIT my herd and what I wanted. Shesent me pictures of them and I about started to cry. They were (in a round about way) my favorite does LIZ, grand kids. YES YES YES I will take them.

Well, they decided NOT to get rid of them becuase they loved them so. OK, no problem, I totally understand.

Well she called me again and said OK, we need to do this. I went to get them on Labor day and I have just been so sick I have not been able to get pictures up of them.

But anyway here are my two beautiful new does. AND they have Waddles, you do not see that much on Cashmere goats

This is Sobe,










This is Brittney. 

















They are 4 years old and never bred, so they are in the honey moon suit with my buck Tucker.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh what a blessing Lori! They are beautiful and I bet the girls are in heaven finally getting a date!!


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

Awesome!! They are pretty.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

They are so white !! very beautiful does.... all the best!!!! See good things are worth waiting for.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is so awesome! Congrats!! What beautiful girls!!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh how exciting!!! :leap: 

I love Sobe's face - so pretty! Laura will be jealous of the wattles even though they aren't NDDGs! LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats great Lori that you got her granddaughters


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What pretty ladies  You can plainly see that these girls are very well loved, it must have been hard on the family to have to give them up :sigh: They know that you will love them just as much...so sweet of them to choose you :hug:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Pretty girls congrats


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

pretty pretty girlies!!!!

LOL on the honeymoon suite.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

LOL Honeymoon, good luck! Settle them does Tucker!


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Pretty girls!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh my, aren't they just lovely ladies! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice.....congrats... :thumb:


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

Congratulations! They are very pretty


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats on the new additions! It was just one of those things that was meant to be and now it is. Very pretty girls!

Deb Mc


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

What pretty girls


----------

